# How to find a natural standard?



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Any breeders/show people out there, I'd love to hear from you.
It is of utmost importance to me that my next spoo be natural (tail, dewclaws). However, I haven't found a single good-quality breeder who doesn't dock tails. Short of importing, how could I find a natural pup?
Would breeders be offended or receptive if I asked them to leave a pup natural for me? I know I would have to forgo any sort of temperament testing or selection process at all--is there any way around that?

P.S. It is absolutely not my intention to offend anyone. I've noticed that tail docking is a bit of a hot-button issue here, and I really don't want to cause any friction over this. So please, answer with any info/opinions you have, but let's not let this turn into a docking debate. Thanks!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

What is your time frame? I may breed Runway to Nikki this fall. Here is Runway, Nikki, and his sire and dam. Nikki is a low Wycliffe import from Russia.
Carole


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my next spoo *yes* one day!
will have a full tail!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a breeder I found:
Home
They have a litter of Kleinpudels on the ground. 
I'd love a mini that is natural as well, but just finding a mini in my area seems to be tough! Best of luck!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Since docking is done at around 3 days old. At that young of an age, it's not possible to say this puppy is definately pet quality. It's unlikely that a breeder would risk leaving their top pick natural. Not only that, you can't determine temperment at 3 days of age. What if the breeder did that for you and you backed out for whatever reason (temperment)? They are stuck w/ a puppy w/ a natural tail that may be harder to sell. I know of one breeder who left half her litter natural and had an awful time selling those puppies. Last I heard, she was practically giving them away to anyone willing to pay shipping.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I know of one breeder who left half her litter natural and had an awful time selling those puppies.
Not me..I have people coming out of the woodwork looking for natural tails.
Carole


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I, too, would love a natural tail standard someday, I do not, however, want that dog to have dewclaws.

I know Carol leaves tails (and docks upon request?)

What about tintlet? I've seen some of her dogs with natural tails I think?


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

tintlet leaves her tails natural. she has a litter on the ground now, although i don't know how many are still available


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Savanna, I can see some people love the natural look of the tail, but I was just wondering why the dew claws? They can cause a problem by getting hung up on things as well as make it a little more difficult to groom the feet. 

If you are very serious about the natural style, I would have to say a breeder would be more likely to do it if you pre paid for the pup before birth...that way you would let them know you want the pup for sure and reduce the worry of you "backing out".


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, I'm happy with all the support I'm getting.  I'm actually not going to be ready for a pup for a few years, but I had a less-than-superb experience with my last breeder because I hadn't done enough research. So now I'm trying to learn absolutely everything I can about breeders.

Plus, I'd like to be ready in case my circumstances change and I'm able to get one sooner.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

passion4poodles said:


> Savanna, I can see some people love the natural look of the tail, but I was just wondering why the dew claws? They can cause a problem by getting hung up on things as well as make it a little more difficult to groom the feet.


I only want my dog to have dewclaws if they are solidly attached to the leg. These are useful for scratching itchy faces, and I've known a few dogs who used their dews to grip food and toys.

My plan is to have the breeder leave the claws, but if they're floppy or pose a risk during grooming I'll have the vet remove them at the time of neutering.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

They are cute puppies at Karbit, but I don't see anything about health testing. Then again, it seems lots of breeders do health testing but don't mention it on the website. As I've commented before - it seems kinda silly!


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

I am also curious about the dew claw question. I have seen 2 different threads looking for natural dew claws. I have had nothing but problems with my rescue dogs who have dew claws so is there a new concern with getting rid of them? Just curious. I have always preferred docked tails - but am LOVING the look of the natural tails on this forum. And for the record - neither my great dane nor my boxer cross had cropped ears!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> What is your time frame? I may breed Runway to Nikki this fall. Here is Runway, Nikki, and his sire and dam. Nikki is a low Wycliffe import from Russia.
> Carole


_
That tail on DomTotemKalinka takes my breath away!! _


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think leaving dewclaws on is just asking for trouble. My friend is having to take her dog in this week because she ripped her dewclaw. I think any small advantage to the dewclaw is outweighed by the many problems with them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think leaving dewclaws on is just asking for trouble. My friend is having to take her dog in this week because she ripped her dewclaw. I think any small advantage to the dewclaw is outweighed by the many problems with them.


I agree.

I'll go either way with tails.. but no freaking way would I keep dewclaws.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a male from Dayspring Poodles in Alberta. I am not endorsing her, but she leaves her dogs entirely au naturel. My boy has his tail and dews, and so does Quincy, and while I am getting used to the tails I HATE the dew claws. They are so hard to trim because they are all caught up in the coat and they are an enormous pain. And there are risks with the dews on that I just pray we never have to deal with. I may one day not dock tails, but the dews will always be removed here. She also breeds Kleins.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

One of my two poos also has both, tail and dews...LOVE the long tail more than the docked, but HATE the dew claws, it's hard to get at, then hard to groom around...a pain.

The thing about long, natural tails though, they don't all look like the show dog tails you see in Europe. They're so pretty and feather duster like. Some are carried over like an upsidedown J, and others, like a cinnamon bun which I find very odd looking but it's just a matter of getting used to I guess.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet if Vegas's tail was natural his would be straight, it already really is. His mom was an import from Prague, and her natural tail was super straight.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Baldr has a natural tail and he has his dewclaws as well. 
At first I was worried about the dewclaws, as I had heard horror stories about them getting ripped, etc. 
Baldr has NEVER had an issue with his dewclaws getting hung up on anything, I have watched him use them in holding things.
I am the only one whom gets "injured" from the claws, I like to hold him like a baby (he likes it too) and sometimes they dig into my neck


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Both our spoos have natural tails with dew claws removed. We paid in full for our pups at day three and had deposits paid upfront. In both cases (different breeders) we had pick-of -the-litter ... and paid the price for it . Obviously, the "pick" status did not guarantee a show quality puppy. We did, however, research the sire/dams, health testing and referenced owners of past litters before committing to a litter deposit. 

In the future, it would be nice to have a true "pick" from a litter with undocked tails. Since our boys are 5 yrs. and 1 yr., it will be a while. In the meantime, I'm compiling a list of breeders who are considering/willing or are leaving natural tails. The forum has been a great resource for this info.


----------

